# Thanksgiving night?



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Eating turkey and then heading offshore...anyone else going? Aqua viva will be swordin in the steps Thurs night and then hopefully lollygaggin in the ghetto Friday morning.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Catchem' up. Save me a chunk, I gotta work....


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Miss Mickey will be out swordin somewhere near the spur I assume. Good luck!


----------



## kris.felix19 (Nov 22, 2012)

Sounds good!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

iced down,fueled up ready to roll south!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Just left the dock Miss Mickey out! Hit us up if you see us out there.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Spur report ??*

Hope all you guys did well out there and caught stud swords, any chance to get a report, heading out there tomorrow(Sunday), much appreciated, will make a point to post when back, thanks.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

*Spur report*

We fished for swords at the spur and didn't have much luck. We had one fish at 4am a pup sword that we released and that was it. We got going the next mornin and had lures in at 5:30am we trolled from the spur toward the steps and then back to the elbow and the nipple. We didn't have a single knock down. Water was nice from the edge on. Overall it was great weather and nice flat seas but the fish weren't cooperating. Still had a great time though. Hope this helps you out and good luck!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Some pics.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Frenchy,

Went 1 for 2 on swords at the steps. Sword was 130lb range. Had a huge mako try to steal the fish at the gaff. Fortunately he only got the tail. The next morning we trolled Petronius and Marlin. Nothing. Wen't shallow and found the fish. All in 300-400 foot range west of the steps. Got a 30lb mahi, 20lb wahoo, blackfin, and think we had a bill hooked up. I'll post a report later.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Glad someone found some fish because we sure didn't lol


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Thank you for the report*

Keith and Tobiwan, thank you for the infos. Aquaviva sounds like you guys had a decent trip with a sword !!! always a bonus. Not running the trip tomorrow but will pass on the infos to the captain. Thanks again, will post when we come back...


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Looking forward to the reports and pics!


----------

